# Subsisting Relationship evidence - UK Spouse visa



## HXM872 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi, 

I have a question subsisting relationship evidence for my wife UK spousal visa. 

We usually talk on whattsapp and skype. On whatsapp screenshots, only mine and my wife's name is shown but not the mobile number. 

Is that fine or should I delete contact name in the mobile so that mobile number is visible on whatsapp screenshots ?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Names alone are fine.


----------



## HXM872 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you very much joppa. You advice on immigration makes the whole visa process so simpler. I really appreciate your time and advice.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Joppa for viber log calls ,I took two pages one showing my name and my phone number ,the other page showing his name and his phone number and both pages showing the same duration of calls ,will this be ok ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. Hope you have other evidence of genuine relationship and communications.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you Joppa ?what do you think of the following evidences ,20 months of viber messages from our first meeting ,some Skype call logs,daily viber calls from July 2014,screenshot of some Facebook conversation and photos shared from October 2013,marriage licence +marriage certificate ,marriage book , some photos from September 2013 ,wedding photos with him and with my family and friends ,other photos from his last visit,confirmation letter from Friendslife confirming that I am the beneficent of his pension in case of death ,his 3flight tickets to visit me +his three visa to visit me the last one with the mention of family visit ,his divorce certificate ,some letters and cards sent to each other ,support letters from my parents and his friends .


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Waiting your answer Joppa .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Should be sufficient.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you Joppa .


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Whats an appropriate number of screenshots that could be attached? I've tried to take 3-4 per month going back to 12-13 months, as we just need to show evidence of contact and not the actual content. This is just on Whatsapp, iMessage and FT Call logs are separate. But I'm not sure whats too much or not enough..should I be taking a screenshot of every day that we've been in contact?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No more than 10-15 pages in total for communications evidence. One page every 6 months is enough.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh okay, in other words six screen shots on a page covering 6 months maybe?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Something like that.


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Sorry 4 gatecrashing fizzb88 but i have a similar question and didn't see the point in starting a new thread when the discussion is already hot here!

So with regards to screenshots...is it ok to have numerous screenshots (minimised) to fit onto 1 page so that there's less pages to submit?
And is it ok for 1 page to contain a mixture of e-mails logs, skype logs and viber logs (in sequence/date order of course).

Would appreciate some advice. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Sorry, its your post HXM782!


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Dilemmas,

I can only tell you how I'm preparing my documents, don't know if its the right way or not but seems appropriate to me.

So I've taken 3-4 screen shots of every month and depending on how legible they are I'll try and fit as many as I can on one page, so as to minimise the total number of pages. I think it would be advisable to keep Skype/Whatsapp/Viber logs separate just so they're easy for an overview. Thats what I'll be doing  Mixing them all and putting them in order of dates would be way too much work, I've got more than a year of logs on all the apps :|


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Cool so it should b ok for us to put a few screenshots onto 1 page.

I have about 2 years worth of skype but only recently started using viber. Also got sum e-mail logs. Cant seem to get history from apps like yahoo messenger and Nimbuzz. I dont want to use whatsapp cus therz just too much as its our main method of communication and mainly in urdu :/
So im hoping what iv got should suffice. 
Good luck with yor application fizzb88


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Urdu is fine as long as you both speak it...


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I tried putting four screen shots of email logs per page and they ended up too darn small to read. I ended up settling on two per page.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, Dilemmas! Just provide what you have and don't worry about it. Good luck with your application too! Hope its good news for everyone soon


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks Fizz...yup Good Luck to all 

Pally...if we are communicating in Urdu, will the conversations need to be translated or does it not matter as long as its obvious the messages have been exchanged between US?

Salix...i think this will take more time n effort than we thought ? As long as the content is readable, after all we don't want to frustrate the ECO!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Dilemmas Dilemmas said:


> Pally...if we are communicating in Urdu, will the conversations need to be translated or does it not matter as long as its obvious the messages have been exchanged between US?


Anything not in English or Welsh must be translated.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Dilemmas Dilemmas said:


> Pally...if we are communicating in Urdu, will the conversations need to be translated or does it not matter as long as its obvious the messages have been exchanged between US?


Is it clear to a non-Urdu speaker that the communications is between the two of you?


----------



## Zara2013 (Jul 18, 2013)

nyclon said:


> Anything not in English or Welsh must be translated.


Hello, I thought the conversation or communication between spouse doesn't need to be translated. Now I am confused. I previously ask this question and the reply I received was the conversation doesn't need to be translated. Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Well the pictures on our profile and telephone numbers show that the messages have been exchanged between the 2 of us. 
I was under the assumption that only official docs needed to be translated.
If that is the case then i may as well just stick to submitting skype and viber call logs.....


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No the conversation doesn't have to be translated but if the date and names aren't in English language characters, then they would have to be translated.


----------



## Zara2013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh ok. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Coolio...thanks for clarifying Nyclon. Names and dates are in English as are all the characters. We just write/spell in English but when read, it reads in urdu...complicated i know!


----------



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

I hope I'm not hijacking either, but I have a related WhatsApp question: can you use the printout function in WhatsApp (the app can email you your conversations)? I have about 500 pages of A4 for the past year with my partner. We were going to scale it right down using a small font and get it to about 100 pages. Is this too much? I want this to be shown as part of our need to be in contact with each other.

Or are screenshots the only acceptable format?

Doesn't a lot of WhatsApping show a degree of commitment that should be shown to the Entry Clearance Officer along with the other evidence?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Way, way, way too much.

I saved our Whatsapp history as a .txt file. Then I just printed the page that included the first of each month every three months, i.e. four pages per year.


----------



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

salix said:


> Way, way, way too much.
> 
> I saved our Whatsapp history as a .txt file. Then I just printed the page that included the first of each month every three months, i.e. four pages per year.


That's great. Thanks for that!


----------

